

How I Learned to Program in 10 Years - adito
http://jvns.ca/blog/2015/02/17/how-i-learned-to-program-in-10-years/

======
singingfish
Yeah, took me about 10 years before I was comfortable dealing with whatever
was thrown at me.

~~~
singingfish
And I stuck with Perl cos it's fun and pays the bills.

